# what if I didn't claim rrsp contribution last year



## fryman (May 28, 2009)

Is there any way to claim an rrsp contribution made in the first 60 days of 2009 that were not claimed on the 2008 return?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep. When you file your tax return and complete the schedule for RRSP contributions, you will be asked to indicate when the contribution was made: in the first 60 days of 2010, in 2009, or prior to 2009. You can choose any one of those options and get full credit for your contribution.


----------



## fryman (May 28, 2009)

*spoke to CRA rep*

I was told by CRA I would need to amend the previous return( the one that I should have made the RRSP claim in,2008) by submitting a T1 adjustment request and schedule 7 of that year (T!-2008) with receipts of the contribution.


----------



## jacobv (Apr 7, 2010)

A good question. 
CRA has recently (within the last 10 years), become more sticky about this.
CRAs preference is that you file a t1 adjustment, as there were issues previously with individuals double claiming RRSP contributions.
The best way to do it is to do a t1 adjustment.
There are two ways to approach this. CRA has representation set up on their website, so if you have an epass set up you can do the adjustment online.
Alternatively, if you had a preparer do the return, and they had you sign a 
t1013, they should be able to make the changes online for you so long as they have sufficient authorization.
Hope this helps.


----------

